# Timberline Kennels



## OntarioGSD (Jul 27, 2013)

I have spent a lot of time over the past few weeks gaining knowledge by reading these boards so I would like to thank everyone for that.

My husband and I are looking at purchasing a puppy from Timberline Kennels in Ontario. Can anyone with experience with Timberline give any feedback? (Negative feedback can be sent via PM).

Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry, no personal experience, but I am interested in the Canadian bred gsds since my Sting's sire was from Canada. I did look at their website. Beautiful titled showline gsds with OVC hip/elbows some DM but not all. That is what I would ask about for a puppy - if the parentage was cleared for DM and also I would look up the specific hip/elbow ratings of the parents on the OVC site.


----------

